#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-13
<kelms> here at Quelab
<signalnine> This is Gabe from Quelab, just FYI.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-14
<n0wje> Good morning all! prontonchris I finally was able to get my minecraft server running and it was simple after reading a simple setup, My ubuntu server is great. I am learning command line  So I can manage it easier. Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-15
<n0wje> goog morning all
<protonchris> n0wje: Good morning.  I am glad to hear that you got your minecraft server up and running.
<n0wje> good morning and yes it is fun. now I have to set it up to auto start or leve it running.
<n0wje> P2 600mhz 1gb of ram with 2 users for the home. I get a error on time and sever overload somtimes.
<n0wje> base install of ubuntu 10.04 lts
<n0wje> Server that is.
<mneptok> hehehe. vital services.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-16
<n0wje> good afternoon everyone
